
Search on imdb and get movie info in Node.js - MojtabaNV
https://github.com/newvertex/imdb-search
======
rinchik1
I haven't checked the code, but if you are actually searching and parsing
IMDB.com then you are violating IMDB's user agreements. There are certain
titles that are not available for you to use. However.. IMDB allows you to
download and use most of it's contents:
[http://www.imdb.com/interfaces](http://www.imdb.com/interfaces)

Instead of downloading and parsing available data and reinventing the wheel, I
would also recommend using 3rd party free APIs like
[http://www.omdbapi.com/](http://www.omdbapi.com/)

Just a thought...

~~~
wesd
It's using OMDB.js:

const omdb = require('omdb');

~~~
rinchik1
Ah okay! And ugh... boring. And HN title is misleading.

------
joshmanders
This is just a very thin and worthless wrapper around
[https://github.com/misterhat/omdb](https://github.com/misterhat/omdb)

~~~
MojtabaNV
This module use Javascript ES6 Promises for search on movies and get movie
with just use a simple generated id with this module for each movie on list of
movies on result of search, also it's keep last result of get method.(last
movie)

------
hobonumber1
Nice work!

